# Gleichstrom 0-10A messen und auf 0-10V Eingangskarte ?



## Betriebselektriker28 (15 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Also wie ich´s im titel schon angedeutet habe würde ich gerne die Stromaufnahme von 12V Gleichstrommotoren messen,und den Stromwert(etwa 0-10A)
auf 0-10V umwandeln bzw auf 4-20ma damit der Wert dann über die SPS ausgewertet werden kann.

Hat wer eine Idee wie man das möglichst kostengünstig und unkompliziert lösen könnte?
Gibts dafür Wandler oder einfachere Lösungen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## crash (15 Januar 2009)

schau mal bei Rinck
http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B217_D_TV-I-DC10A.PDF


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (15 Januar 2009)

crash schrieb:


> schau mal bei Rinck
> http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B217_D_TV-I-DC10A.PDF


 

Das ist eigentlich genau das was gesucht wurde,danke!
Wie siehts denn da Preismäßig aus? Muss man da anfragen oder stehen die wo?(habs nicht gefunden)


----------



## OB1 (16 Januar 2009)

Hallo Betriebselektriker28

Wenn es nicht 10V Ausgang sein müssen vieleicht ist das eine billige Alternative.

http://at.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=4995378


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (29 Januar 2009)

OB1 schrieb:


> Hallo Betriebselektriker28
> 
> Wenn es nicht 10V Ausgang sein müssen vieleicht ist das eine billige Alternative.
> 
> http://at.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=4995378


 
Danke für den Tip!


----------

